

A simple explaination of the financial mess that we are in ... from one of us - dennykmiu
http://furrier.org/2008/09/20/bottom-line-the-financial-crisis-explained/

======
techchild
great story - thanks for sharing dennykmui

~~~
dennykmiu
I like the simplicity. Perhaps more engineers should get involved in politics,
or more politicians should have an education in science.

